# What was your 1st post



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I was sat here as you do and thought...what was my 1st post and who was the 1st person to reply to it [smiley=book2.gif] 
Very easy to find out as on main forum page there is a show your post tab 8) .... If you can

So 2008 for me. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119816 and T3BRO was the 1st to reply, come on a bit since then lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's mine:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=128104

Nobody replied!! :lol:

knobs.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Here's mine:
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=128104
> 
> Nobody replied!! :lol:
> ...


there you go mate. its only been 3 years but ive fixed it for ya. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

alun said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine:
> ...


Haha! Thanks :lol: I bought one anyway


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

my first post was about oiling a filter..

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181336&p=1832268#p1832268

and yellow_tt was the first to answer.

ive been here for nearly a year now.. how time flys


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> Very easy to find out as on main forum page there is a show your post tab 8)


Only easy if it was this version of the forum that you made your first post on - I think for many of us, our first posts are lost, unless Jae can tell us differently?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

clived said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Very easy to find out as on main forum page there is a show your post tab 8)
> ...


No idea m8, mine was in 08 and still accessible


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

8th april 2010 Mondo was the 1st to reply
http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170278


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> No idea m8, mine was in 08 and still accessible


I'm talking 2000, 2001..... ;-)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Very easy to find out as on main forum page there is a show your post tab 8)
> ...


"And then you took the words right out of my mouth" Clive!!

I remember that I made my first post in November or December 2000 and it had something to do with making best use of roads while driving, looking ahead etc. I remember there used to be an ex-police driving instructor on here (very tall and big and he came to France in 2003) who used to offer day courses but I forgot the name. We had a little disagreement and I, as a newbee, was told off by the moderators :lol: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


That would have been Big John I reckon Dani - Before my time on here but I have met him and remember some of his posts even after I joined.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=176518 all about insurance


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine was; viewtopic.php?f=29&t=136764&p=1410507#p1410507



C.J said:


> Hi. I'm currently driving a Clio 172 Cup, but planning on purchasing my parents Audi TT 225 from them if they decide to go for a new TT over the next few months.
> 
> Anything to be said to persuade or put me off?
> 
> The TT is a 2003, silver, 225.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Pretty sure mine was a "black or Silver?" question, or a question about xenons. It was in the summer of 2000, but unfortunately that forum software is long gone.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Seems my first post was asking about tyres (bloody newbies).

The first thread I recall was the one where my signature was criticised by t3rbo...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Yes!! Well remembered, Paul  
Big John, indeed!! He drove a red coupé and was/is quite a friendly chap


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=77146

Boxster or TTR question and Kell was the first to reply. With over 13000 posts now it is pretty obvious which way I went 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine was a quesion on removing a wing mirror glass, and yellow was the first reply. Seems so long ago.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Dash said:


> The first thread I recall was the one where my signature was criticised by t3rbo...


Just checked and I never replied on your first thread :?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=125255


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wish I'd known about this place early enough to ensure the car we ordered was going to be the then new spec. We ordered ours in 2001 and about 2/3 weeks before delivery they changed to spec to include the 18" RS4 wheels and the like.

So my first post was in about 2002.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

mine was quiet a hit lol...
I wad moaning how the beetle forum was rubbish compared to this


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This was the first one I can find for me.



> Hello - Newbie here!
> 
> Just to let you know, I had the same trouble with mine. The puddle was under the driver's side which made me think it could be coolant. However, it turned out to be a leaky washer pump - which was then replaced under warranty.
> 
> It's amazing how much I don't pay attention though, every couple of days the warning would come on to say that it needed water and yet I still didn't make the connection between that and the puddle under the car. Guess I didn't expect it a leak on a car less than a week old. :-/


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine was something about anti roll bars. BORING!!! :lol:

Now, much later, this forum has made me part with more money than any woman could possibly have!

I hate this forum. :-*


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Big John, indeed!! He drove a red coupé and was/is quite a friendly chap


His company is Drivetrain - http://www.drivetrain.uk.com/index.htm - looks like it's still going.

I did spend a day with John - very educational!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> mine was quiet a hit lol...
> I wad moaning how the beetle forum was rubbish compared to this


At least your spelling has improved since then.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

manphibian said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > mine was quiet a hit lol...
> ...


haha I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > The first thread I recall was the one where my signature was criticised by t3rbo...
> ...


First one I _recall_ (e.g. my first posting memory, not necessarily my first post):
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=125329

I think I was going for the "caption" effect in my signature, as so often found on black & white birthday cards.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Big John, indeed!! He drove a red coupé and was/is quite a friendly chap
> ...


Of course!! Drivetrain  Yes, I almost booked in with Big John but somehow never made it :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I started off as I intended to continue...moaning about Audi main dealers! :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146225


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My first post was way back in 2003 - all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed with excitement :roll: First reply was from Jason 55JWB who isn't around here much these days but a few posters on there are still quite "active"!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4681


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh dear....  


mighTy Tee said:


> WIth around 15K to spend I had been thinking about a Beemer, but like the idea of the TT Coupe.
> 
> First of all what sort of insurance costs should I expect for a LHD (recommend an insurer), as a 40year old with full no claims, no accidents or convictions etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I remember your green LHD TT very well, Richard


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

My first post was on this thread....and nothing much has changed since! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11363


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> My first post was on this thread....and nothing much has changed since! :lol:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11363


I reckon you've just cut and pasted that into numerous similar topics since :lol:

Intrigued though...if that was your first post, how come artthur (the next poster) knew your first name? Or was that just your first post on this version of the forum? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, Iwondered that too. I've no idea who artthur is, or how he knew my name!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Yeah, Iwondered that too. I've no idea who artthur is, or how he knew my name!


Curiouser and curiouser [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I think I presented my Marmite theory to the world via the TT Forum sometime in 2000/2001 :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


It wasn't


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My first post was " Where's me washboard?" :lol:

Joke









Joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38003

Quite funny if you read down about the private plate, DIRY's suggestion and my reply


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Mine: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38003
> 
> Quite funny if you read down


Yes, it's great fun reading old posts and seeing who was on here at the time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't even say hello just jumped straight in.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8490&p=102651#p102651


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Mine: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38003
> ...


You are right there dani, it's funny when you see some of the people who used to be on the site and have left, makes me feel older lol

Would like to see wak's 1st post..... Advice on remap please :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Nope. 
If I remember rightly, Wak's first post (his forum aka was "darkstar" at the time) was along the lines of "what do people think about a white TT with "_whiTTe_" decals on the sills. Most people said it would look rubbish where as I thought it would look good, so Wak and I conversed via PM/e-mail and I could convince him to run with it


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nem said:


> Mine: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38003
> 
> Quite funny if you read down about the private plate, DIRY's suggestion and my reply


So how did you get from Denim to Kingfisher?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My first post must have been after the forum was migrated over as it appears previous posts and the post counts was lost.

It was the first flame room post on the forum and was simply :

"I made it in but I don't like being a newbee"

Not the best flame ever but I was just warming up 

Oh and it was 07 May 2002


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Oh and it was 07 May 2002


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Didn't I join on the 7th May too? :wink: [after the hi-jacking]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think a few of us may all have the same join date! :wink:

If this version is almost 10 years old then we must have slipped through our 10 year anniversary unnoticed!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This one and Conlechi (Mark)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=71804


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I think a few of us may all have the same join date! :wink:
> 
> If this version is almost 10 years old then we must have slipped through our 10 year anniversary unnoticed!


Paul, we had our 10th Anniversary last year at Duxford and we had a big feature in_ absoluTTe_  
Must be time you re-joined the club :-*

As for join date, yup, all us oldies miraculously joind between 5th and 8th May 2002 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I think a few of us may all have the same join date! :wink:
> 
> If this version is almost 10 years old then we must have slipped through our 10 year anniversary unnoticed!


You missed the evenTT10/10 years of the TTF last year then ?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

First Post for me

"Newbie here

i am looking at a tt this weekend, a merllin 03 reg 225 convertable

I currently have a civic type r but its just not my cup of tea and i miss having a soft top

anyways

I'm shell from manchester and 22 years old

Hello

if any one has any advice what to look for in tt's let me know "

Just been looking through my posts, seems so long ago, 3 and a half years ago  i feel old now :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh! Of course Duxford was the 10th !!! Doh!

It's only 20mins up the road from me and I was intending to come but I was away so couldn't make it!

My memory must be going


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Doh! Of course Duxford was the 10th !!! Doh!
> 
> It's only 20mins up the road from me and I was intending to come but I was away so couldn't make it!
> 
> My memory must be going


Old age Paul :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Make sure you make EvenTT12
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036

Good old Gaydon 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gaydon .... again. 

Blimey the last time I actually went to a annual meet was at Gaydon in 2006. My son was just 1 year old. Now he's 6 and has a 2 year old brother! Where does the time go ?!?!

The date's in the diary so I don't have to rely on my memory :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Gaydon .... again.
> 
> Blimey the last time I actually went to a annual meet was at Gaydon in 2006. My son was just 1 year old. Now he's 6 and has a 2 year old brother! Where does the time go ?!?!
> 
> The date's in the diary so I don't have to rely on my memory :wink:


YES!! Looking fw to catching up and perhaps we'll even get that "End of Year Party" off the ground one day 

Oh, and don't fret about the time: my little grandson turned 2 beginning of July :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I think a few of us may all have the same join date! :wink:


lol, the May 2002 club :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I believe May 6th was the actual switch over date.

Not as dedicated as we thought, were we?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was 23 minutes late. Sorry :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> I believe May 6th was the actual switch over date.
> 
> Not as dedicated as we thought, were we?


May 7th 2002, and I expressed my disapproval at the disappearance of the old Forum:



garyc said:


> ......and also a bit like the star system. 'Forum Newbee'! hrmmphh. :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I'm wondering what happened to that £1 coin :roll: :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

shell said:


> I'm shell from manchester and 22 years old
> 
> Hello
> 
> ...


OLD compared to what? Your only a babe in arms yet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YoungOldUn said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shell from manchester and 22 years old
> ...


I'll second that! You're younger than my youngest son, Shell :-*


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


She's only 5 years older than my oldest grandson :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you click on the MEMBERS link above you can see who registered earliest.

It seems Jae (surprise!!!) was the first on 6/5/2002 at 17:55. KMPowell was there shortly after but I think he and others were helping with the migration.

I seem to be the 65th person on -> must try harder :roll:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not putting my 1st post up. You all might ask me to do the same again!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> And I'm wondering what happened to that £1 coin :roll: :wink:


eh? I don't understand.

Anyway that reminds me : At the weekend when we established the TTOC (Mrk II), I gave the chairman (Mark) £1 so that we would start immediately being in credit :lol:

Here's a couple of pics from that weekend. It was really REALLY foggy on arrival and cold which meant overnight the cars ended up being caked in ice. I can see a white TT and a yellow one (and my Amulet coupe). No idea who they belong to! 

I spent too long in the car park in the freezing damp and pitch black conditions VAGCOMing peoples cars ! :lol:

IIRC it was at a Cable & Wireless training centre. I think the location was sorted by Was??

It was 11-12/01/2003.

(I spy with my little eye - Dani!!)









The RS4 was Thorney's "unique Santorin Blue" RS4.









Oh and one of the attendees (you'll have to listen to find out who!!) suffered a coilpack failure so had to endure the embarrassment of a flatloader!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3628815/Car/TT/122-2222_MVI.AVI


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I spent too long in the car park in the freezing damp and pitch black conditions VAGCOMing peoples cars ! :lol:
> 
> IIRC it was at a Cable & Wireless training centre.


Yup, it was Cable&Wireless where we met. I remember crusing down with Granny (Carol) and Rob in their Imola Yellow Coupe with blue interior; so we had two Imola Yellows there 8) 


scoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm wondering what happened to that £1 coin :roll: :wink:
> ...


Gary would :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I spent too long in the car park in the freezing damp and pitch black conditions VAGCOMing peoples cars ! :lol:
> ...


Would I Dani? Did I lose a bet? My memory does not serve me well...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

it was something about lower back problems but this is ages ago ,,,,,, :wink:


----------

